# New S3 due late 2004, 3.2 litres, 4wd, 6spd, 280hp, yes that's right 280hp



## mdt (Nov 22, 2001)

I read this in Car (UK) a few nights ago. Can anyone tell me anymore about this car?
Seems like it will be the same engine as in the Golf Rsi.


----------



## GOLFERO (Aug 22, 2001)

*Re: New S3 due late 2004, 3.2 litres, 4wd, 6spd, 280hp, yes that's right 280hp (mdt)*

That car is going to FLY!


----------



## hitupWS (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: New S3 due late 2004, 3.2 litres, 4wd, 6spd, 280hp, yes that's right 280hp (GOLFERO)*

I wonder if that car is coming to the USA?? I hope so!!


----------



## foomonger (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: New S3 due late 2004, 3.2 litres, 4wd, 6spd, 280hp, yes that's right 280hp (hitupWS)*

dude ... the s3 is definantly something worth waiting for ...
2 more years ... dang ...
-foo


----------



## '86 Jetta D (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: New S3 due late 2004, 3.2 litres, 4wd, 6spd, 280hp, yes that's right 280hp (foomonger)*

if this car comes to the states i will go ape shyte. but from what i hear audi has no intentions of bringin it here so oh well. but if it did, it would blow the doors off any crappy little rice rocket


----------



## OnE.EIGHTT (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: New S3 due late 2004, 3.2 litres, 4wd, 6spd, 280hp, yes that's right 280hp ('86 Jetta D)*

the us always gets cheesed on cars, like S3 and a3 no one will buy hatch backs here but the VW Audi followers


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: New S3 due late 2004, 3.2 litres, 4wd, 6spd, 280hp, yes that's right 280hp (eurokustoms2.0)*

Damn VAG TO Hell!!!!!!!! It really blows they cant get that here due to the....._"there is no current market that would consider purchasing this vehicle in the U.S."_ Speech that VAG gives us. Damn! I Hate that but oh Well! I guess were used to that by now! Go GTI337! It's a good sign







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


[Modified by aliengti, 1:57 AM 3-30-2002]


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

*Re: New S3 due late 2004, 3.2 litres, 4wd, 6spd, 280hp, yes that's right 280hp (aliengti)*

The A3 will be sold in North America beginning in September 2003. The S3 will probably follow.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: New S3 due late 2004, 3.2 litres, 4wd, 6spd, 280hp, yes that's right 280hp (Hajduk)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The A3 will be sold in North America beginning in September 2003. The S3 will probably follow.[HR][/HR]​Hey Hajduk. How accurate is that? I just want to get some concrete facts. All my sources are BS. Just wondering where you got your info? I'm not doubting it at all.
Thanks For The Info!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

*Re: New S3 due late 2004, 3.2 litres, 4wd, 6spd, 280hp, yes that's right 280hp (aliengti)*

I got the info from people at VWOA.


----------



## hitupWS (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: New S3 due late 2004, 3.2 litres, 4wd, 6spd, 280hp, yes that's right 280hp (Hajduk)*

it seems certain that the a3 is coming soon.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: New S3 due late 2004, 3.2 litres, 4wd, 6spd, 280hp, yes that's right 280hp (hitupWS)*

quote:[HR][/HR]it seems certain that the a3 is coming soon.[HR][/HR]​Hot Diggety Dog! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## silVeR6 (Dec 1, 1999)

*Re: New S3 due late 2004, 3.2 litres, 4wd, 6spd, 280hp, yes that's right 280hp (hitupWS)*

quote:[HR][/HR]it seems certain that the a3 is coming soon.[HR][/HR]​gotta see it to believe it, but you can bet your ass that for the right equipment, engine and price I will consider pimping it! 
however...this is the US...so not only will we NOT get it..but if we do.....its gonna be a watered down version of it....as usual
btw, where the hell did you come up with this whole "3.2 litres, 4wd, 6spd, 280hp" crap.....VR6 on an audi? hello?? 
(and that VR6 is supposadly 230hp...and no they woun't put a turbo'd VR6 on an audi...wake up)


[Modified by silVeR6, 5:32 AM 4-12-2002]


----------



## Raff79 (Mar 8, 2001)

*Re: New S3 due late 2004, 3.2 litres, 4wd, 6spd, 280hp, yes that's right 280hp (hitupWS)*

quote:[HR][/HR]it seems certain that the a3 is coming soon.[HR][/HR]​I heard(read) the same. In the Jan or Feb issue of Car & Driver, the editor talks about the big three German companies bring Hot hatchbacks to the US and one was the S3!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Imola Yellow GTi (Oct 27, 2000)

*2004 S3 280 HP 3.2 VR6 6-spd Haldex AWD*

Guys & Gals...
The A3/S3 will come to the USA on the MkV platform.
It is very logical considering the birth of the luxury sport hatch market; Mini Cooper S, BMW 325 M-Sport Compact, Mercedes-Benz C230 Kompressor Sport Coupe.


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: 2004 S3 280 HP 3.2 VR6 6-spd Haldex AWD (2001Bora)*

Isn't the new A3 due out in 2004, mid-late 2004 with the new chassis (vw-A5). I doubt they would bring the current A3 and then replace it a year later, that just wouldn't make sense.
And the only V6 that will fit the current TT, A3, golf, and jetta is the VR6 and audi already put a 3.2lt VR6 into the Stepenwolf concept, so it's posible, doubt it will be 280hp in NA form, or maybe cosworth has gotten a hand on some VR6's and a little time to work on them. The next chassis for these cars is supposed to be able to hold the W8, as they will be bigger so maybe the S3 will get a W8, you never know.


----------



## VancouverA4 (Dec 30, 2000)

*Re: New S3 due late 2004, 3.2 litres, 4wd, 6spd, 280hp, yes that's right 280hp (mdt)*

I had been wanting an S3 for a long time, but now that it may be coming soon I find myself not that keen on getting one. Why? I did a little digging and it seems as though the A3/S3/TT platform uses the Haldex AWD system. I believe that 90% of the power goes to the front wheels until slip is detected and then power is transferred to the rear.
Haldex is a reactive system and I just can't see myself shelling out big bucks for such a sporty car that's essentially FWD. Sure it can transfer power to the rear and even has 10% always there, but you can have torque steer without having a slip condition. If you're going to shell out that kind of money I want a RWD or a torsen AWD system. 
If you think about all the high performance cars out there, how many of them are FWD? I can't think of any, can anyone else?


----------



## mdt (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: New S3 due late 2004, 3.2 litres, 4wd, 6spd, 280hp, yes that's right 280hp (VancouverA4)*

Lotus Elan (Mk II)? Forthcoming Alfa Romeo GTA? Difficult to think of too many.


----------

